# "Dry" Shampoo



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there a "dry" shampoo one can use in between regular baths? 

I was giving Sofie a bath once every 7 days. With winter here, while brushing her I noticed static on her coat this morning. Secondly, I use a regular hand held hair dryer and I usually get her 90 % dry. I always feel a faint dampness down close to her skin, where it is a bit challenging to get the coat dry. I am a bit concerned about her needing to go potty and not being altogether dry (I do take her out before I give her a bath for that reason). And, although I have a very good hand held dryer, it takes an incredibly long time to thoroughly dry her coat. So, I thought I would lengthen the time in between regular baths through the coldest winter months. By the way, I think she is blowing coat, not much, but I do get more hair when brushing every week (I brush her daily) and she also has had some mats, particularly on her tummy and neck area. I am wanting to let her coat grow longer. Thank you for any suggestions on winter bathing...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Is there a "dry" shampoo one can use in between regular baths?
> 
> I was giving Sofie a bath once every 7 days. With winter here, while brushing her I noticed static on her coat this morning. Secondly, I use a regular hand held hair dryer and I usually get her 90 % dry. I always feel a faint dampness down close to her skin, where it is a bit challenging to get the coat dry. I am a bit concerned about her needing to go potty and not being altogether dry (I do take her out before I give her a bath for that reason). And, although I have a very good hand held dryer, it takes an incredibly long time to thoroughly dry her coat. So, I thought I would lengthen the time in between regular baths through the coldest winter months. By the way, I think she is blowing coat, not much, but I do get more hair when brushing every week (I brush her daily) and she also has had some mats, particularly on her tummy and neck area. I am wanting to let her coat grow longer. Thank you for any suggestions on winter bathing...


You're really not going to be able to get away with bathing less often during blowing coat. The cleaner you keep the hair, the less it mats. I do occasionally use the Biogroom waterless shampoo on Kodi's beard if he gets "crunchy" in between baths. But I don't think it would do much good on the entire coat.

A human hair dryer is "OK", but a force dryer made for dogs does a much faster job, and is easier on the coat because the air is not as warm.

As far as static is concerned, it's pretty much a fact of life with javanese in the winter time, but you can keep it down by conditioning the coat well when you wash them, and using a conditioning spray to dampen the coat when you groom them daily.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried this?? The reviews speak highly of it...??

"Groom Professional Fast Dri Spray:
Groom Professional Fast Dri spray for dogs and cats is a pet finishing spray that helps cut drying time in half. Unique formula, neutralizes hair natural ability to hold water, dramatically reducing drying time. It also contains special conditioners. Simply spray on the coat after after bathing and before blow-drying for dramatic results. "


----------

